
Introducing the PlayStation Classic - wsc981
https://blog.eu.playstation.com/2018/09/19/introducing-the-playstation-classic-with-20-pre-installed-games/
======
cutety
While I get the whole nostalgia factor, I just don’t get why they keep
choosing to keep the worst part of these old systems, the stupid wired
controllers! I don’t think being able to sit a comfortable distance away from
the tv, without wires running in the middle of the floor, would ruin anyone’s
trip down nostalgia lane.

I wish they hadn’t put FF7 on it though, because now I’m considering getting
one. That was the first game I remember deeply falling in love with, and while
I have bought it and played on multiple other devices, nothing beats playing
it on that cheap plastic enterprise grey wired controllers. If FF8 & 9 were to
also be included, that’s an easy buy for me.

There are a few games that if they don’t put on it, it’ll practically be a
crime against humanity, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, Toomba, Chrono Cross,
Oddworld, and PaRappa the Rappa, to name a few. Though now that I’m thinking
about it, I’m not sure I want to ruin my nostalgia goggles.

Hopefully Sony learned from Nintendo, and actually make enough so people don’t
end up buying this thing for 5-10x the retail because they just can’t wait to
try to relieve their childhood.

~~~
subbz
I thought the same about the controllers, plus - why is there no CD drive to
play my old PSX games?

~~~
epicide
Not sure why you would expect any sort of physical media. These types of
consoles are purely intended as emulation-based impulse buys.

They're meant to go from box to playing on a modern TV with extremely minimal
setup, not provide a way to play original games you might already have.
Completely different audience.

I'm sure the controllers are to keep the cost down, but not having analog
sticks (and seemingly no way to plug in original DualShocks) is going to make
this a no-go for a lot of people.

I'm sure the success of this will hinge entirely on exactly which games they
can put on it.

